# Sudden intermittent DSL connection on router



## ChrisYoung (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey all,

I own a Linksys WAG160N, and I've been using it with my DSL internet account for about three months with no problems. Recently, I installed Hamachi to run a VPN so a friend and I could do some gaming. It worked fine, but suddenly, about a week later, I started having problems with my router. 

It started with intermittent disconnects, usually when Hamachi was running. At first, I read up a bit on the internet, and found that some people had found they encountered problems using Hamachi with Vista, problems which involved issues similar to what I was facing, i.e. internet connections that disconnect frequently and reconnect. But after I uninstalled Hamachi, I found that the problem persisted. As such, I am at a loss as to why my internet has broken seemingly out of the blue.

If it is of any help, the log file from my router is here:

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:25:32 - PAP authentication success


Thu, 2009-04-09 04:34:42 - lcp echos pending >= lcp_echo_fails!

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:34:42 - No response to 3 echo-requests

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:34:42 - Serial link appears to be disconnected.

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:34:42 - Couldn't increase MTU to 1500.

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:34:42 - Couldn't increase MRU to 1500

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:34:42 - LCP down.

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:34:48 - Connection terminated. 

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:34:48 - Connect time 9.2 minutes.

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:34:48 - Sent 390175 bytes, received 1607006 bytes.

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:34:48 - Doing disconnect

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:34:48 - Exit.

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:34:58 - Interface "nas0" created sucessfully

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:34:58 - Communicating over ATM 0.0.100, encapsulation: LLC

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:34:58 - Initialize LCP.

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:34:58 - Plugin pppoe loaded.

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:34:58 - PPPoE Plugin Initialized

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:34:58 - Plugin pppoe called. 

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:34:58 - pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:34:58 - setting line discipline hook

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:34:58 - Sending PADI

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:34:58 - HOST_UNIQ successful match

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:34:58 - Unexpected packet: Ether addr: 00:30:88:03:64:ad (PPPOE Discovery) PPPoE hdr: ver=0x1 type=0x1 code=0x07 sid=0x0000 length=0x002a (PADO) PPPoE tag: type=0103 length=0004 (Host Uniq) data (bin): 10 04 e1 80 PPPoE tag: type=0102 length=001a (AC Name) da

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:34:59 - HOST_UNIQ successful match

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:34:59 - Got connection: 143d

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:34:59 - Connecting PPPoE socket: 00:30:88:01:75:6f 143d nas0 0x1004e180

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:34:59 - using channel 4

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:34:59 - Using interface ppp0 

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:34:59 - Connect: ppp0 <--> nas0

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:34:59 - Couldn't increase MTU to 1500.

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:34:59 - Couldn't increase MRU to 1500

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:34:59 - LCP is allowed to come up.

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:34:59 - Couldn't increase MRU to 1500

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:34:59 - Couldn't increase MTU to 1500.

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:34:59 - Couldn't increase MRU to 1500

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:35:00 - PAP authentication success 

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:43:04 - Terminating on signal 15.

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:43:04 - Couldn't increase MTU to 1500.

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:43:04 - Couldn't increase MRU to 1500

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:43:04 - LCP down.

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:43:05 - Modem hangup

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:43:05 - Connection terminated.

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:43:05 - Connect time 8.1 minutes.

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:43:05 - Sent 218527 bytes, received 1524507 bytes. 

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:43:05 - Doing disconnect

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:43:05 - sendto returned:

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:43:05 - Exit.

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:43:12 - Interface "nas0" created sucessfully

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:43:12 - Communicating over ATM 0.0.100, encapsulation: LLC

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:43:12 - Initialize LCP.

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:43:12 - Plugin pppoe loaded.

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:43:12 - PPPoE Plugin Initialized

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:43:12 - Plugin pppoe called.

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:43:12 - pppd 2.4.1 started by root, uid 0 

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:43:12 - setting line discipline hook

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:43:12 - Sending PADI

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:43:12 - HOST_UNIQ mismatch: 00000210 %i

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:43:12 - Failed to negotiate PPPoE connection: 2

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:43:12 - Exit.

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:43:12 - Hangup (SIGHUP)

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:43:12 - Connecting PPPoE socket: 00:00:00:00:00:00 0000 0x1004e180

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:43:12 - Couldn't get channel number: Transport endpoint is not connected

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:43:12 - Doing disconnect

Thu, 2009-04-09 04:43:12 - Exit. 


Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Uninstall Hamachi, then do the following.


*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*

Start, All Programs\Accessories and *right click* on Command Prompt, select "*Run as Administrator*" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------

